# Finally moved into the 30 Gallon!



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I am officially moved into the 30 gallon finally! Received some of my plants today, so I planted and moved the fish over along with the Penguin 100 filter that is cycled and was on the 10 also an AquaClear 70 size bag of Bio-max ceramic rings that have been in the cycled 10 for a month (thought I was gonna go with that filter so I bought those in advance). Lighting is 4 15 watt 6500K CFLs. Substrate is play sand.

Currently:
8 Pygmy chain sword plants
6-8 Dwarf water lettuce
6-8 Salvinia Cuculatta
The seller also threw in a couple stems of Limnophila Aromatica, not sure if I will be able to grow them but I will try!

Just placed an order for:
6 Vallisneria Spiralis
5 stems Giant Hygro
5 stems Brazilian Pennywort
3 Java Fern
1 Dwarf Lilly

Current inhabitants:
6 Harlequin Rasbora
1 male Sunburst Platy
1 Male Guppy
1 African Dwarf Frog
5 Ghost shrimp

Excuse the pics...the Penguin 100 had to hang on the front since the tank was too close to the wall to fit it on back, and the BioMax is just laid on a rock....


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done! When this tank grows in it will be a jaw dropper.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow. 

Will that filter be there forever, or just indefinitely?


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow that tank looks amazing. Well done! Can't wait to see it when the plants fill in


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Grogran - Thanks! That means a lot coming from you, I love your tanks!

Funlad - Thanks! And no, that Penguin filter will come off shortly, it is just to help jumpstart the bacteria. Once I get the rest of my plants I will take it and the Biomax bag out of the tank.

Bchbum - Thank you! I am pretty excited, this is my first planted tank, so I hope it goes well!


----------



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

What kind of substrate are you using? I couldn't find anything white for a planted set-up. It's not just sand, is it?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually yeah it is just play sand from Lowe's/Home Depot (cant remember where this one actually cam from though). Its not nearly as light in person as it looks in the pics.

This gives a better feel for the color:









If you have a pool supply store near you (Leslie's) look for Pool Filter Sand. It works well as a substrate (actually probably better than the play sand) and is a lighter color.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Pool filter sand is a slightly softer sand that has been rinsed already. You will still probably want to rinse it again, but the difference between regular sand and pool filter sand is that you will need to rinse your regular sand a ton before putting it in the tank.

50 lb Regular sand - About $5 USA
50 lb Pool Filter Sand - About $8 USA


----------



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Actually yeah it is just play sand from Lowe's/Home Depot


 For the plants are you going with fert tabs or is there flourite or something underneath the sand?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Just root tabs. The only things so far that are root feeders are the pygmy chain sword that's in there now and the vallisneria I ordered last night. The rest are stem plants or plants that are not buried and they feed off the water column.


----------



## meldiane (Nov 16, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## meldiane (Nov 16, 2011)

How much did that set up run you roughly?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmmmm, tank and hood were free.
DIY stand ~$20
Spray paint ~$15
Sponge filter and pump ~$25 shipped
DIY lights ~$20
Driftwood and rocks I collected from the James River here in Richmond.
And $4 for the play sand

So all together is was around $80-90. Not too bad I dont think.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! Keep us updated .


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks! Will do. The other plant order should be shipping tomorrow as well as some MTS.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Plants and MTS shipped today.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Received my MTS yesterday. Was supposed to be 24 but it was only 12.....They are pretty cool though. And I think I should be getting my other plants today!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

My other plants have arrived!!! Went home for lunch to check them out and this is what I have:

Ordered 5 Stems Giant Hygro and received about 8 
Ordered 5 Stems Pennywort received about 10
Ordered 3 Java Fern received 4
Ordered 6 plants Val. Spiralis but only got 4

Also ordered a dwarf lilly. It was wrapped in a wet newspaper (everything else was in a bag) and I don't think my wife realized there was a plant in it. Well when I noticed that the lilly wasnt there I went snooping and found it wrapped in the newspaper but the plant had been ripped from the bulb. Can I replant the bulb? Will another plant grow? I dont think I can plant the actual plant without a bulb though right?

As of now everything is just floating in the tank until I get off of work. Can't wait!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

often a bulb will regrow a plant, that is what they are for. Success depends on whether the bulb got enough nutrients before it lost its plant.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, I will try and replant it then. The lilly was about 2-3 inches so hopefully the bulb will be okay.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Here are the plants I got today









And here is the tank after planting!























































Won't be too much longer and I will be able to take out that rock in the middle on the driftwood. Took it off today and the wood only came up about an inch so its getting close. The black thing in the middle is the dwarf lilly bulb, hope it regrows another plant. Next I thing I am going to do is put some moss either on the bottom downward branch or on the upward branch just above it.

If you look just right of the lilly bulb you can see one of the Pygmy Chain Sword runners has popped through the sand. 3 others have runners forming as well. Here is the runner pic I took last night. When I looked this morning it had doubled in length and the 2 others have one this length.










What do ya think?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Brought home 5 Corydoras Melanistius today! These little guys are awesome! They really liven up the place!

Here are a few shots


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

That tank is looking awesome. I can't wait to get my tropicals in my 55g after I move the goldfish. I want to do a nice planted tank and yours is inspiring. I love the natural look.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow its amazing!!!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If I were a fish, I think I'd like to live in that tank! It looks really good!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The Pygmy Chain sword has already sent out about 4 runners that have sprouted and another 1 or 2 that will sprout soon! Its coming along nicely.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Havent updated in a little while....

I am not having luck with the Hygrophila corymbosa. Have already lost a few stems and the 4 I still have, the leaves are getting holes/turning clear and falling off. I wonder if I have them too close? I have 2 stems bundled together with a weight.

The Pygmy chain sword has been doing amazing. Started with 8 plantlets and there are now 14 and 6 more runners that havent sprouted. Still have not gotten my root caps yet (mail mix up). My vals have started a couple runners. I do have 1 Osmocote root cap that I got from a friend in the middle of those so that helped I'm sure.

The Limnophila Aromatica that I didnt expect to do well has actually grown about 1 1/2 - 2 inches. Its pretty cool. The undersides of the leaves are a nice pink/purple.

The Dwarf lilly bulb has sprouted. It has, I think, 3 stems coming out of it about 1 1/2 inches long.

Dwarf water lettuce is sending runners.

I am getting some algae on the driftwood. The branch right in the middle that curves upward a little is getting some green/brown algae, and what looks like maybe hair algae. I'm thinking it's because it is closer to the light. Have been trying to keep the floaters in the middle to block it some. Next water change I will try and clean it off, and I will cut the light back by an hour.

The fish are doing well, except that I did lose 1 of the cories.The rest are doing great, very active and playful.

This is my next plant order, I think. Please give me some insight on what may or may not work:
1 bunch (6 stems) Bacopa Caroliniana
1 bunch (6 stems) Ludwigia repens
1 Crypt Wendtii 'Red'
1 Crypt Undulata
2 pieces of Java Moss

Thoughts? Which of the 2 would more like do better for me out of the Bacopa and Ludwigia? I will use the Bacopa/Ludwigia in the spot where the Hygro is now. Will probably combine the 2 spots where I have the Limnophila and put the Crypt Undulata in the other spot. Crypt Wendtii Red may also go where the Hygro is now instead of the Bacopa/Ludwigia. I thought about getting an Amazon Sword but I am afraid it would take over the tank haha. Also looked at Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' which is like a mini Amazon Sword I guess, as it only gets to about 6 inches high.

Well, that's enough rambling from me for now. I will get some pics up this evening hopefully. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas! I sure did.

Got a PetSmart giftcard and finally bought my MagFloat. Also picked up 5 stems of Anachris for $3. Then I saw 2 peppered corys all alone so I bought them too, lol. Figured being with my 4 corys would be better than being the only 2 fish in the tank. Once they settled they were swimming right along with the Melanistius.

Placed another plant order:
1 Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red"
2 Cryptocoryne undulata
1 Water Sprite (1 12-15" plant/stem)
1 Rotala Rotundifolia (6 stems)
1 Bacopa Caroliniana (6 stems)

Also ordered some more MTS and a set of 12" tweezers. One Straight tipped and the other angled. Hopefully these will help with planting!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Tank looks great. bacopa and ludwigia are great plants and should work. Ludwigia needs iron to keep its reds. Also when planting heavy remember that more nutrients and co2 will be needed as there are more plants cosuming them. The imbalance of these two will usually result in algae.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Grogan. I went with the Bacopa and some Rotala instead of ludwigia, not really sure why....

The only ferts I am using are root caps, though they have still not arrived after being ordered on black friday (so technically no ferts except for fish waste).... Also no C02. I did get one Osmocote cap from a friend to put in the middle of the Vals and they are sending runners like crazy already.

Will try to get some pics tonight and some more once the other plants come in.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

with these plants any liquid co2 would help. Florish excell and API co2 booster will do. I know co2 booster is sold at Petsmart, it will definitely help you out.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Cool I will check those out. I _think_ I saw some Excel at my PetSmart.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Plants came today!

Ordered
1 Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red" - received 1
2 Cryptocoryne undulata - received 2
1 Water Sprite (1 12-15" plant/stem) - received 2 plants
1 Rotala Rotundifolia (6 stems) -definitely received more than 6 stems, maybe 12 or more
1 Bacopa Caroliniana (6 stems) - received about 10 stems

Pics aren't great, water was still a little cloudy. I will get some better ones probably tomorrow. 




























Wendtii 'Red'









Bacopa Caroliniana and 2 Undulatas









Rotala









Dwarf lilly is doing great the leaf on the right is about 3 inches across









Let me know if you have any tips, something I may have overlooked.

Fish are doing great. Except the dwarf frog....cannot find him to save my life, thought I might have trapped him under a rock a couple nights ago, but when I moved that rock while I was planting tonight he wasnt there. Think he may have jumped ship and gotten eaten by one of the cats... Not cool.

It is crazy looking back at previous pics and seeing how much the Pygmy Chain Sword has multiplied, it's awesome! Started with 4 Vals and have about 6-8 new plants ranging from 1"-4".

Thinking about getting a canister for my birthday next month...we will see how that goes.

Okay enough for tonight. Let me know what you think!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

good placement on the bacopa. I used to have mine in the same spot and when it reached the top of the tank it looked great. Most people always plant tall stem plants in the back and its cool to see you mixing that up. It will turn into a much brighter green as it grows. Its a very slow grower.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks grogan! Yeah, I had initially planned on it going to the right of the rotala, but I was only expecting about half of what I received and there ended up not being any room. Kinda glad though, because I do like the way the Bacopa looks in that corner.

My one fear, well a couple, is that the Rotala will not keep the red/pink coloration, and that I have it, the Limnophila and Bacopa too tightly planted... What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well red plants need iron to keep their color. Kent marine makes a nice iron supliment that will help. I wouldnt worry about how close you have them planted. They should be fine.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Cool...thanks again!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Some more pics! Dont know what was going on with the white balance in the camera, some look really yellow and some really blue/green but they still came out okay.

FTS













































Dwarf lilly is doing great!


















Melanistius Corys! They love "sunbathing" on this rock. These guys are awesome. Don't know that I'll ever be able to catch it on camera but they have this really cool teal/silver sheen in their gill area at just the right angle.









Platy and a MTS









Crypts have started to melt a little, but that was expected. Java fern is starting to sprout adventitious plantlets. Rotala seems to be losing some of the red hue, but again, this was expected with my lower lights/no ferts/no CO2. Really like the way the Pygmy Chain Sword has filled in. Won't be long and I will be ready to start giving some away.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Your tank is looking really good! Keep up the good work. 

P.S. You should enter in the next months TOTM!


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks lmb! I just might do that.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

*I have no will power...*

Okay, I decided a while ago that I was going to have some Bolivian Rams. They do better at normal tropical tank temps as opposed to the Blue Ram who prefers warmer waters. I have been saying that I am going to get my Bolivians when my local fish clubs goes to the fish auction in Raleigh in February... 

Well today we stopped by a LFS and saw their Rams. Now, I have been going in there every so often for a couple of months now checking them out, just admiring them. My birthday is in 2 weeks and as I am ogling the Bolivians (for about 30 minutes), my wife says "Do any look like they have paired up? Pick em out and let's take em home. Happy early birthday!" So I studied them for another 20 minutes or so and debated getting them now or waiting. The whole time I can hear one of the guys from the club in my head, "You coulda got 5 or 6 for that price at the auction!"

Well as you can surely guess by now....I now have what I am almost positive is a male and a female Bolivian Ram! Pretty much the whole time I was watching them they were swimming together. Here they are!

"Dude, you are already taking pics of me?"









Male


















Female



















I already love these fish! I can see why people fall for cichlids like they do....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with your sexing and that they like each other. You can clearly see the breeding tubes in the pics. The male's is more pointed and the female's is blunter. 

I think these are great fish and, IME, hardier than the ramirezi. When you go to that auction, get a microworm culture to feed the babies from.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks emc! That is exactly what I was looking at was the breeding tube. Is the fact that the breeding tube is already clearly visible the reason you say they like each other? Or the fact that they were swimming together? Just curious how you noticed from the pics lol.

Them being hardier is another reason I wanted these over the Blue Rams. The Blues do get more colorful, but once Bolivians mature and color up fully they are gorgeous fish as well.

I will have to keep an eye out for the microworm culture at the auction, as well as a second tank for babies!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm its tricky. Both fish are not sporting their full dorsal fins. The first fish is definitely a male, however Im undecided on the second. Honestly Im leaning more towards another male. hmmmm... more pics are due


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought the breeding tube was just about a dead give away. The males is just a point like you see in the pics and the females actually looks like a tube.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

The males of a cone shape breeding tube while the females have a round breeding tube (Like the shape of a tear drop).

You have yours sexed correctly


----------

